# need info on ecommerce sites with carts



## DANWILSON (Sep 12, 2013)

trying to find the best, least expensive package for selling shirts. needs to be able to select design, shirt color, size, quantities. ability to design is not necessary right now but might be a nice option for later. top names I have found so far are magneto, inksoft, prestoshop and right now I am working on designing with wordpress. I have run across a template called "shopping". it works with widget called wooecommerce. any iinfo on any of this would be very helpful.....thanks


----------



## DryBonesRising (Jan 15, 2013)

I use opencart on my site. You will need to pay for a hosting company like bluehost or godaddy. 

DBR


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

Use a theme from WooThemes, incorporate WooCommerce and you'll be good to go.

Of course there are other options out there but if you're selling shirts directly to customers WooCommerce is an extremely easy tool with great potential on your site.


----------



## AmberM (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm not familiar with any of the platforms you mentioned except for magneto and wordpress. In my experience magneto has a bit of a learning curve to it. Wordpress can be very simple with the use of a theme and a few good plugins.

My site's down right now for maintenance but I second using a theme compatible with WooCommerce. I really like the themes from themeforest.net. User-friendly and professional looking.


----------



## GirlFromOz (Dec 12, 2013)

Another vote for WordPress with Woocommerce. Woocommerce is easy to use and you can get extensions to suit your needs.


----------



## TRMMarketing (Nov 22, 2011)

Depending on your level of proficiency with web-design and server maintenance I would recommend going with a hosted solution. BigCommerce, Shopify, MagentoGo provide a strong foundation and remove the hassles and potential pitfalls associated with maintaining your own hosting environment.


----------



## 32R (Nov 20, 2013)

I second Shopify. Thats what I'm currently using to design my shop. Very easy to customize a template using your own borders, backgrounds, logos, etc. Shopify is set up for e-commerce, so it is very easy to add products w/ photos, discriptions, and options such as sizes and colors. Also has built in inventory-control you can choose to use.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

We use Word Press with Woo Themes and Woo Commerce and really like it. The power of Word Press is the ease of editing and the ability to add plugins. Just heard the other day about a Word Press T-Shirt design plugin called CodeCanyon. You might check that out. Anybody out there using CodeCanyon yet???


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

BidsMaven said:


> ...Anybody out there using CodeCanyon yet???


Well specifically CodeCanyon is a section of Envato (a digital marketplace for add-ons for videos, websites, etc.) so I'm assuming you're referencing to Fancy Product Designer which is a plugin for WordPress that can be found on CodeCanyon.

Anyways, I don't know of many people who have used the system yet but it does look promising. I won't say it comes anywhere near the Design Studio that InkSoft uses (especially with a big update soon where it will work on ALL devices) but it does offer some very basic design development for t-shirts.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

If you are very novice then Shopify is your best bet


----------



## iSukGolf (Dec 10, 2013)

Shopify worked really well foe me ...


----------



## DANWILSON (Sep 12, 2013)

codyjoe said:


> Use a theme from WooThemes, incorporate WooCommerce and you'll be good to go.
> 
> Of course there are other options out there but if you're selling shirts directly to customers WooCommerce is an extremely easy tool with great potential on your site.


 i am trying to use "shopping cart" or "wootique". this is all new to me and i don't know how to incorporate woocommerce. did you do yours yourself and can you spare the time to get me started


----------



## fableandkin (Oct 20, 2013)

We use a WordPress WooCommerce setup with a theme from Themeforest. Search for something like this Hands Down the Top 5 Best WooCommerce Themes 2013 which is good starting point.

Does everything we need at the moment.


----------

